# Prewar Schwinn On Ebay



## Robertriley (Mar 25, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301909535354


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 25, 2016)

'40 dx,...


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 25, 2016)

I sure wish this would sell, its close enough to end up with.... http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162012906500


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 26, 2016)

Cobbled with some repop parts. Never came from the factory like this.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

I kinda like the ol girl, what do you gurus think is a fair price for it?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I kinda like the ol girl, what do you gurus think is a fair price for it?



His price is listed and I don't think he is close enough in price to get that postwar Packard... the PREwar DX is worth more that sold under a G
imo....


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 30, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I kinda like the ol girl, what do you gurus think is a fair price for it?




$150


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 30, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> $150



Great!   If ya know where sitting like that, link me up. Id like at least 3.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd pass on that bike. You can find much nicer than that for that kind of coin. V/r Shawn


----------

